# Star Wars Visions



## ProtogenWolF (Aug 17, 2021)

So at first I hard about this I thought ohh i hope it’s not going to be another bad Star Wars movie…but after finding out that’s is going to be a anime show and saw the official trailer…..I’m in ! It looks freeking Awsome! And way back in the archives from what I heard George Lucas wanted to do some kind of anime with Star Wars , well this is it,

this will also be my first anime watch xD


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 18, 2021)

It definitely looks interesting.  
I was a little disappointed with the last few animated Star Wars series but I'll definitely check this one out.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 29, 2021)

Found this thread again and thought I'd check in after watching the series.

Without spoilers:

E1 "The Duel" was pretty good.  Classic story, nice rotoscoping, kind of like Star Wars in feudal Japan.  Fourth favorite episode.
E2 "Tatooine Rhapsody" is probably my favorite.  This is a fun story with great characters. 
E3 "The Twins".  Not sure if this was a parody or not.  Animation is super busy with lots of anime tropes but ridiculously over the top and lots of copied scenes from the movies.
E4 "The Village Bride" I didn't find very interesting.  Not very memorable.
E5 "The Ninth Jedi"  Great story, amazing animation, some original ideas and twists. Second favorite episode.
E6 "TO-B1" Great name for a droid but it's Astroboy and MegaMan and Star Wars in a blender. Didn't like it.
E7 "The Elder" also wasn't very good, imo.  Animation and acting felt very stifled. 
E8 "Lop and Ocho"  Star Wars is now furry.  Lop, the alien bunny, is going to be pretty popular.  Third favorite episode.
E9 "Akakiri" Didn't like this one at all.  Other than glowy swords, didn't feel like Star Wars.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2021)

I hadn't heard about this until my girlfriend told me about it on Friday because her sister wanted to come over to see it since we have Disney+, but at first I was a little skeptical about how much I'd like this since anime anthologies can be hit or miss. I wound up enjoying all the shorts, though; for me, there were no bad notes and a couple of my favorite studios unexpectedly made shorts and I'm always happy to see more from Science SARU.

We had divided opinions over the which ones were the best, but everybody agree there were close contenders . My favorite was The Ninth Jedi, my girlfriend's was Akariri, her sister and our roommate had The Village Bride as their best.

Nerding out, The Ninth Jedi was favorite because it hit all the right notes in terms in characters, action, and twists, especially with the big twist.

The Village Bride reminded somewhat of a Studio Ghibli production. (Imagine if they had done one.) I liked the protagonist, but also dug the references to The Hidden Fortress and the wandering ronin trope that The Duel also picked up on.

The Duel was interesting because of the non-standard protagonist, which I'm not going to discuss because of spoilers, but they definitely took the lightsaber umbrella from Shadow.

Tatooine Rhapsody ended differently than I expected and I liked that, along with the music.

TO-B1 was alright, though I admit I do shill for Science SARU.

The Elder was pretty standard, but message on mortality and the mentor won me, but this was probably me least favorite.

The Twins was typical over-the-top Studio Trigger, but it was funny and entertaining.

Lop and Ocho liked completely especially the message about found families and the ending actually made girlfriend cry. I'll admit it got me a bit too.

Akakiri was another near favorite, not just because it was Science Saru's work, but because of how different it was, the tone it set, and similarities to The Hidden Fortress, which I think inspired Star Wars in the first place. The ending was real and I respect that.

TL;DR, the series is good and I'd recommend it.


----------

